# Red Bud Pods



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I have eaten the pods on red bud trees fresh all my life but am wondering if they can be pickled or canned?? Anybody have any recipes?? I always just eat them raw.

I know the flowers can be used for syrup and jelly and have recipes for those but nothing for the buds.

thanks!! :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Really? I would never have thought that anything on the red bud tree would be edible. To me, those things STINK! Pretty from afar, but I won't put any of them near the house. Maybe you have a better variety of red bud in OK, lol.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have several redbuds here and I've never noticed a foul odor. I never thought of eating the pods or using the flowers for jam and syrup. Something to look into.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a huge Red Bud tree out back near my garage and shop - never been known to 'stink'. It's budding out heavily right now, as our temps are up and about three weeks ahead of normal. I have a few smaller Red Buds that have grown from fallen seeds - I need to relocate them to the front yard.

I did not know any part of it was edible!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

:gaah: You guys are no help!! LOL :smilieimg:

My neighbor along the back fence has them all down the fence line. I harvest off his trees ... :2thumb:

The pods are crunchy and kinda mild tasting - similar to snow pea pods. I really like them in salads or eat instead of potato chips with my ranch dressing. :beercheer: 

It takes A LOT of flowers to make jelly or syrup.

Here's the recipe:

Red Bud Jelly (You can also use rose petals and made Rose Petal Jam)

4 cups Red Bud blooms or rose petals
1 Box Surejell or pectin
5 Cups Sugar
1 Tsp Lemon Juice
1 Qt. Boiling water

After gathering the blossoms, pick out any leaves, twigs, etc and then rinse them.
Pour boiling water over blossoms. Cover and refrigerate ovenight. 
The next day strain and discard blossoms. You can leave for up to 24 hours. The longer you leave it the better the flavor.
Measure juice and add water to bring up to 1 qt. Pour in pan and add lemon juice and Surejell. Bring to a roiling boil. 
Add sugar and bring to 2nd rolling boil, stirring constantly allowing to boil 1 minute. Skim off foam, pour into sterlized jars and seal. Yield: 6 pints (more or less)

You know GG I have no idea what kind of red bud trees they are but the flowers are more purple/hot pink than red. There is a white variety around here too but it is not as common.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

All nasturtium plants are also edible- both flowers and leaves. In summer I usually plant several for the look of the flowers but I also make salads out of em. Getting the climbing type will give you plenty for salads


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Can ya saute the pods in butter maybe? A way to serve them hot?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BadgeBunny said:


> I have eaten the pods on red bud trees fresh all my life but am wondering if they can be pickled or canned?? Anybody have any recipes?? I always just eat them raw.
> 
> I know the flowers can be used for syrup and jelly and have recipes for those but nothing for the buds.
> 
> thanks!! :2thumb:


as long as you get em when they're still green treat em' like you would peas...

hope that helps


----------



## SirRobert (May 9, 2012)

*Pickled Redbud Buds*

Pickled Redbud Buds

2 cups flower buds (remove stem)

1 cup cider vinegar

1 tbl. sugar

1 tsp. brown sugar

1/2 tsp. canning salt

1-one inch long cinnamon stick

1 whole clove

Combine all. Bring to just boiling. Add to your sterilized jar. Refrigerate until ready for use. Or can as you would your cucumber pickles.

The pods are edible as well. Finding the right time to harvest the pods is a trial and error attempt, you want them young, but not so young that seeds have yet to develop. Eat and can like green beans.:surrender:


----------



## SirRobert (May 9, 2012)

Redbud Blossom Muffins

2 cups redbuds blossoms

2 tablespoons minced fresh sage or rosemary leaves

½ cup sugar

Minced zest of 1 lemon

1 ½ cups flour

2 teaspoons baking powder

½ teaspoon baking soda

¼ teaspoon salt

1 large egg

3/4 cup milk

2 tablespoons melted butter or oil

1 tablespoon lemon juice

Topping:

1 tablespoon sugar

½ teaspoon ground cinnamon

Preheat oven to 375°F

In bowl #1, combine redbuds, herb, sugar, zest. Let sit 30 minutes.

In bowl #2 Sift flour, powder, baking soda, salt large bowl.

In bowl #3 Combine egg, yogurt, milk, oil, lemon juice.

Pour the content of bowl one in to bowl two and toss.

Add the wet ingredients from bowl three, stirring to just moisten. Do not over mix.

Fill your muffin tins 3/4 full.

Combine sugar cinnamon the topping sprinkle some each muffin Bake for 25 minutes, or until tops spring back when lightly touched.

Remove form muffin pan and cool on a wire rack.


----------

